# Boxelemente und Overflow horizontal anordnen



## nephil (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Mein Problem ist folgendes:

http://www.bvv04.at/test/analog/301.html

die bilder habe ich als liste angeordnet. Ich will, dass sie sich automatisch nach rechts anordnen und ein scrollbalken zum seitwärtsscorllen entsteht.

meine frage:

kann ich mittel overflow eine einzelne richtung zum scrollen bestimmen und alles ander clippen?

kann ich elemente zwingen, sich nur horizontal anzuordnen, auch wenn sie dann über das elternelement hinauswachsen?

*HTML*

```
<div id="main">
      <div id="logo">
    <a href="home.html" target="_self" title="analoggang">&nbsp;</a>
    </div>
    <div id="artist_img">
    <ul>
        <li class="padding"><img src="img/301_mo.gif"></li>
        <li><img src="img/301/1.jpg"></li>
        <li><img src="img/301/2.jpg"></li>
        <li><img src="img/301/3.jpg"></li>
        
    </ul>
    </div>
    <div class="clearer"></div> 
    
  </div>
```
*CSS
*

```
#main{
    background:#fff;
    position:relative;
    top:170px;
    width: 912px;
    height: 372px;
    margin: auto;
    padding:0px;
    text-align:left;  

ul{
list-style:none;
margin:0px;
padding:0px;
border-width: 0px;
}

#artist_img{
    position:absolute;
    top:12px;
    left:12px;
    min-width:900px;
    height:346px;
    float:left;
    margin-right:5px;
    overflow:scroll;
    }

#artist_img li{
padding:0px;
margin-right:0px;
float:left;
}

#artist_img img{
padding:0px;
margin-right:0px;
float:left;
}


#artist_img li.padding
{
    padding:0px;
    margin-right:10px;
    float:left;
}  
}
```


----------



## Maik (24. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ein ähnliches Thema hatten wir hier erst vor zwei Tagen: Horizontaler Scroll mit Overflow.

mfg Maik


----------

